# Late Fall Running



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

The leaves are gone on the Kittatimmy Mt RR and now it is time to get things preped for the winter. The guys have a few projects underway like building a few shacks for the logging camp. Cant sleep out in the open getting too cold out. The forest service started putting up a fire tower for the spring fire season. With the logging going on their is a lot of fuel left on the ground. They also put up stronger trestles. The ones they had were not a good quality wood. Thanks to the CVRR they got some good stuff. What a difference. They still have to put the bents up along the sides. The guys decided to name the ravine after the CVRR. The Cumberland Ravine
The guys also have been doing some work to get the mine up and running. they ordered three more ore cars from HLW and redoing the mack engine to fit the ore cars. 
Oh and almost forgot the boss was away for the day and the guys decided it was time for a new engine. They needed something with a tender so they can have more fuel for running. Especially with the winter weather on its way. So they went out and bought a 2-4-2 Rogers. It was a perfect size for the KMRR and the price was right. Only problem is the boss does not know about it. Wait till the bill comes. So far they like the Rogers. A good runner and pulles the flats with no problems. It slows some on grades but might have to break itself in. It looks nice and new but give it a few months and it will look like the Dunkirk. 
As you can see its been busy on the KMRR with a lot more to do. Hopefully come spring the limited passenger service will be available, a single stall engine house (that means another siding.) A few freight cars and a gondola will aslo be next on the ordering list. They should be good with engines for a while. 


New improved Trestle thanks to the CVRR. The ravine is named after them the "Cumberland Ravine"










Hunting season is here. They better watch out. Those deer are lucky the engineer forget his gun LOL










Testing the new rogers on the grade










Going over red rock










The S turns










Dunkirk getting water while waiting for the log cars to empty. The engineer has a new partner - a dog










Waiting for the logs to clear so they can unload the cars.











No wonder why nothing seems to be moving. the carriage seemed to jump the track.










Rogers going by the siding for the sawmill










Moose season is almost here. He could have dented the new engine.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Great photos, the last moose photo, grass looks so real!


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting the great pics! 
TJ


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like somebody is having some fun.... Those are great!!


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Shawn looking good.
Been to bussy to run .


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Snow shoe, nice pictures! I also have a new "Rogers". Could I trouble you for a close up of the underside of your Rogers? Mine is apart on the dining room table! took it apart to connect wires for a sound up-grade and I'm having some difficulty remembering where every thing goes! 
Don


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Fantastic....thanks for sharing!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Good shots as always! Ditto the comment above on the moose. What are you using for grass?


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 19 Nov 2009 08:50 PM 
Good shots as always! Ditto the comment above on the moose. What are you using for grass? Thanks guys. The grass is Irish moss. I love it, it does very well in that area of the layout. I still like using just plain moss found on my property. It gives it the real backwoods look. 

Don. I will get that picture for you later today. Looks like I have to make an order to Stan for more decals.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By sailbode on 19 Nov 2009 05:04 PM 
Hey Snow shoe, nice pictures! I also have a new "Rogers". Could I trouble you for a close up of the underside of your Rogers? Mine is apart on the dining room table! took it apart to connect wires for a sound up-grade and I'm having some difficulty remembering where every thing goes! 
Don Sail,
You should be able to find a diagram at Aristocraft's site with an exploded view of where the parts go... been there done that!

John


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks John, They were helpfull. Roger is back together and running. Sound now supplied by an LGB tender.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I like it when you post pictures like that and tell a story. Great looking layout.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Go to George Schreyer's "Technical Tips" page on his website. He has a whole article on the Rogers 2-4-2T that should be helpful.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I really like the scenes you have made on your layout, very nice!


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Shawn,

Great photos and story! 

Be careful allowing the crew to order new locomotives when the boss is away. These two beauties showed up when the boss was looking the other way on eBay. She's a bean counter, so when she was reviewing the balance sheet and saw the modest unapproved expense, she nearly fired the entire crew!









Now the crew has to skip hot lunches and $2 coffees to save up for one of these self torture devices:









But with the above device, the crew will perhaps regain the upper hand when the boss is too tired to notice!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting the great pics of your new loco and also of the nice looking layout. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 24 Nov 2009 09:29 AM 
Shawn,

Great photos and story! 

Be careful allowing the crew to order new locomotives when the boss is away. These two beauties showed up when the boss was looking the other way on eBay. She's a bean counter, so when she was reviewing the balance sheet and saw the modest unapproved expense, she nearly fired the entire crew!









Now the crew has to skip hot lunches and $2 coffees to save up for one of these self torture devices:









But with the above device, the crew will perhaps regain the upper hand when the boss is too tired to notice!


See Mark, This is what happens when to dont tell the Wifey (BOSS) whats goin on .... they are smarter than we give them credit for........


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut then Nick does this mean that you ARE married I was under the impression that you were still playing the field!! Hah LOL The Regal 

Geeeeeeez hope if he is married his wife doesn't see this!! Yikes Inquiring minds want to know Hee hee


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

No Jerry im not married, but .............. been there done that and i know how the game is played? show and tell baby show and tell when married....... unmarried with a black book works best for me








with a live in girl freind works out nicely Thank you... All the perks of being married, but if the DRAMA gets too much!!!!!! well as i like too say dont let the door hit you in the a-s on the way out...........


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

The boss found out and to my suprise she did not say anything. Shes up to something LOL


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep look out Shawn she has probably got a big surprise in store for ya. Later RJD


----------

